# Made it out Friday



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been busy as all get out. Played hooky for a day Friday. It was a good day.
Ran at dawn.








Arrived in the pass to a nice blitz of ladies to start the day,








Put the sunshine on her lips








Another of many, lots of fun on the 6wt.








As the sun came up, the spanish wnt bonkers,
























A couple of guys rolled up and showed me what I was doing wrong:thumbsup:








Every morning I would see huge splashes in the blitzes in the pass on my way to work. Figured out what they were, spinner sharks airing out,








If you would like to waste 8 minutes and 7 seconds of your life, here is some video from the day.




 
L8, Harry


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like you were having the time of your life out there. I love days on the water you never know what you will see or find.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha awesome video


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Watchin for the next weather window, gotta itch that scratch some more.
L8, Harry


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Those close up pics are AWESOME!!!

What kind of camera do you use?

What settings?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, just a Cannon EOS Rebel XT DSLR. Nothing special, just in the point and shoot, or macro modes. 
L8, Harry


----------

